# Clutch Shake or Shudder



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

Manual Transmition,

When starting out from a full stop, as I let the clutch out, the truck has developed a shake or shudder. Only briefly .5 a second just before the clutch fully engages. Once fully engaged everything is smooth. It's intermittent, today I rode the clutch a few times to see what would happen, after that I didn't experience the problem on the way home, not convinced it won't come back though. It's been happening for about 3 months.

Any suggestions?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

It could be warped clutch components or a bad carrier bearing on the driveshaft.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Oil on disc is what that is.....leaking rear main seal or something else......


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

CMax03 - what you suggest makes good sense. This would explain why I haven't had trouble since riding the clutch, heat up clutch/burn oil off, no more problem.... for now.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

IMHO...broken clutch spring...or release bearing. Is fourth gear smooth?


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

GeoBMX4Life said:


> IMHO...broken clutch spring...or release bearing. Is fourth gear smooth?


Yes 4th gear is smooth, All gears are smooth.

It only shakes a moment before clutch fully engages, while starting out from a full stop. 

I could see the broken clutch spring possibility, kind of funny that problem is completely gone, for now, after riding clutch on purpose for 15 seconds. But I totally thought of this possibility about a week ago. Still not ruled out.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

this is most likely a bad driving technique on your part..

however if it is the truck check motor mounts and trans mounts then carrier bearing for slop..


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll have to wait until it comes back to do more diagnosing,,, I have never had it go away for this long, I give riding the clutch for 15 seconds on purpose credit for this... why it worked?, not sure, but residual oil on plates does sound suspicious. I will post again with an update when it starts doing it again.


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks for all of the input/ideas/help/involvement,,, this is a great forum!


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine used to do that too. It saw very limited use for several years and would shudder and shake when engaging only in first gear. I attributed it to rust/oil/spider webs since I never drove it very far before it sat again.

Then my son turned 18 just over a year ago and now drives it daily. It still shook for the first week or so. It has not done it since. I'm guessing (again) it burned off any oil/webs/rust and is now very smooth. It has about 155k on it now and I put a new clutch in it around 100k (don't ask how long ago that was!!).


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

saudade said:


> Mine used to do that too. It saw very limited use for several years and would shudder and shake when engaging only in first gear. I attributed it to rust/oil/spider webs since I never drove it very far before it sat again.
> 
> Then my son turned 18 just over a year ago and now drives it daily. It still shook for the first week or so. It has not done it since. I'm guess (again) it burned off any oil/webs/rust and is now very smooth. It has about 155k on it now and I put a new clutch in it around 100k (don't ask how long ago that was!!).


that's promising info as I drive this truck only a couple times a week and most of the time I'm lucky if I put 10 miles on it in that time.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please....


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

I've only had the truck out once since my last correspondence, but I did have the shake come back, so I put the parking brake on and rode the clutch for maybe 4 seconds, this made it go away again?

Whatever the problem is, I think heating up the clutch alleviates the problem, whether it's burning off oil residue or putting a broken pad or spring in a "happy" position or something else, I'm not sure.

I'm all ears on suggestions based on similar experiences...


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, Follow Up...

It was raining today so I took the truck to work. Right off the bat pulling out of my driveway, the shudder happens just as the clutch is engaging and about to fully grab, as usual. So at my first stop light I ride the clutch while holding the brake for about 2 seconds and then right away again for 2 seconds. Whalla shudder is gone for the rest of the trip.

I'm leaning away from the oil theory now, cause I just can't see the clutch building up with oil while it sits in one place for a week. I do think heating up the clutch does something to help,,, but what? hmmmm.

I tried searching this forum for a run down on how much work is required to get to the clutch and how much it might cost me to replace but surprisingly I wasn't successful. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, it could be just rust. I recall it being much worse if it was raining out or there was a lot of condensation. As you've experienced, a little riding seems to clean it up.

It's been quite a while since I changed out mine. 

Here's a link I found using Google.
Hardbody Clutch Replacement


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

For the average mechanic replacing the clutch on this truck without a hoist would be about a 3-4 hour job. Of course that depends on your mechanical ability.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I'm surprised no one suggested it, but this sounds like regular old clutch wear to me, and the clutch just needs to be replaced. The shuddering when taking off in 1st was my symptoms last time I needed a clutch replacement. Have you tried the "clutch test"? Find a tree or light pole or something substantial that you can ease the truck up against, then put the truck in 4th or 5th gear, and slowy let out the clutch. If the clutch is OK, the truck should stall. If the truck stays running, then the clutch should be replaced.

As mentioned by NissanPartsDept a clutch job is a half day job for an exp. wrench with tools and lift. Its more alike a 8-10 hours job for me (DYI wk/end warrior). Getting the trans out is usually the bear.

Good luck. Try the clutch test and let us know the results.


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

lumbee, so I tried the "4th gear up against the tree" test yesterday and the clutch held strong. Stalled out every time just as the clutch engaged.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...hmm, you got me twill...I'd just keep driving it until you get more symptoms, or symptoms get worse, then you can better diagnose it...


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Im guessing that your 18 year old is heating the clutch up on accident being a new manual driver (im guessing) and thats why its been good so far. 100k seems awfully soon to be changing a clutch, most stockers last for 150-200k miles it seems. Did you have your flywheel machined, and replaced the pressure plate?

From the ACT clutch website..

Q: What causes clutch chatter?
A: A high coefficient of friction, bad motor mounts, an incorrectly machined flywheel or faulty pressure plate, spring-centered race disc (aggravates chatter), and contamination (oil, grease, or rust).


So you are probably looking at bad motor mounts, warped flywheel/pressure plate, or oil contamination like you think. Have you checked under the dust cover for the flywheel for oil? The clutch dust should be sticky but dry. This would explain why it has done it with the old clutch, and also why it wore out so quickly.


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

my next thing to do is pop the dust cover and have a look inside, I'll report back!


----------



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

I had this exact same problem. i put a new clutch in mine...still had the problem. mine was caused by the hanger bearing on the driveshaft.


----------

